# May I request...



## theclaud (16 Jan 2010)

... that if a post is edited by moderators, the poster be notified, please? It's a pedantic thing - I have no complaints about the way anything of mine has been edited, but I'd rather delete a post than have it say something I did not intend to say.


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

Can you point me to the post so I can look into it please? Or was it the post I edited?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2010)

That sounds reasonable!


---------------------------------------


Er, rather than start a new thread about another matter, I'll add my suggestion here...

Two members that I know have changed their forum names recently. It's a bit confusing when this metamorphosis takes place without any announcement.

When _Rigid Raider_ became _Globalti_ he at least added the tag line _Formerly Rigid Raider_. 

The other member used to go by his real name and I can see that he might have had second thoughts about that from a privacy point of view (hence I won't name him here).

Could we have the rule that if a member wants to change his/her forum name that unless there are privacy concerns, this should be explained in a post on the forum before it happens? 

For example:



> Hi folks - I'm posting this as _ColinJ_ but for personal reasons I will in future be posting under the name _ColleenJ_



(Er, that isn't actually the case - it's an imaginary example! )


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2010)

That sounds reasonable!


---------------------------------------


Er, rather than start a new thread about another matter, I'll add my suggestion here...

Two members that I know have changed their forum names recently. It's a bit confusing when this metamorphosis takes place without any announcement.

When _Rigid Raider_ became _Globalti_ he at least added the tag line _Formerly Rigid Raider_. 

The other member used to go by his real name and I can see that he might have had second thoughts about that from a privacy point of view (hence I won't name him here).

Could we have the rule that if a member wants to change his/her forum name that unless there are privacy concerns, this should be explained in a post on the forum before it happens? 

For example:



> Hi folks - I'm posting this as _ColinJ_ but for personal reasons I will in future be posting under the name _ColleenJ_



(Er, that isn't actually the case - it's an imaginary example! )


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

I put the "Formerly ..." system in place to do just that, identify name changes.

I'm also the only one who can perform a name change, so if I've forgotten to "tag" one, PM me and I'll rectify it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

I put the "Formerly ..." system in place to do just that, identify name changes.

I'm also the only one who can perform a name change, so if I've forgotten to "tag" one, PM me and I'll rectify it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (16 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> Can you point me to the post so I can look into it please? Or was it the post I edited?



I think you edited it. I was teasing Linf about his pipelines in the Haiti DEC thread. Which I admit was mean. So fine by me, but it would be good to have a quick PM saying "your post X has been edited" so that we can opt to delete posts that, as a result of editing, say something that we did not intend to say...


----------



## theclaud (16 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> Can you point me to the post so I can look into it please? Or was it the post I edited?



I think you edited it. I was teasing Linf about his pipelines in the Haiti DEC thread. Which I admit was mean. So fine by me, but it would be good to have a quick PM saying "your post X has been edited" so that we can opt to delete posts that, as a result of editing, say something that we did not intend to say...


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

I suppose, though, that that would add a significant extra time burden on the Mods if they had to PM someone after each thread edit. A lot of these edits are minor (such as starring out too strong a swearword) - do they really have to PM someone each time?


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

I suppose, though, that that would add a significant extra time burden on the Mods if they had to PM someone after each thread edit. A lot of these edits are minor (such as starring out too strong a swearword) - do they really have to PM someone each time?


----------



## ttcycle (16 Jan 2010)

it's a fair enough request but maybe only need apply if content was edited quite a lot rather than minor bits here and there. It's all about the meaning and the context of a thread.


----------



## ttcycle (16 Jan 2010)

it's a fair enough request but maybe only need apply if content was edited quite a lot rather than minor bits here and there. It's all about the meaning and the context of a thread.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> I put the "Formerly ..." system in place to do just that, identify name changes.
> 
> I'm also the only one who can perform a name change, so if I've forgotten to "tag" one, PM me and I'll rectify it.
> 
> ...


_Your wish is my command!_


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> I put the "Formerly ..." system in place to do just that, identify name changes.
> 
> I'm also the only one who can perform a name change, so if I've forgotten to "tag" one, PM me and I'll rectify it.
> 
> ...


_Your wish is my command!_


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

The post appeared, to me, to have two parts; a dig at Linf, and a supportive encouragement for everyone to donate.

I removed the dig and assumed the rest of the post remained in context.

Are you saying the entire post was a dig at Linf?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

The post appeared, to me, to have two parts; a dig at Linf, and a supportive encouragement for everyone to donate.

I removed the dig and assumed the rest of the post remained in context.

Are you saying the entire post was a dig at Linf?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

With regard to PM'ing people when we edit posts, no, sorry, that's not something I want to institute right now.

When it was tried in the past it lead to arguments and bad feeling (_you wouldn't believe how upset people got over the smallest of edits!_), and I don't feel it is fair to ask volunteer moderators to do even more than they already do and to enter into PM exchanges when they are just administering the forums for free in their own time.

When a post is edited by me or the moderators a note is left to say who did it and what date/time. If you want to know why your post was edited, just PM me or the mods and we'll discuss it with you.

All edits are stored in the database and I am able to see your original post (_pre-edit_) so I can resolve any disputes between members and mods if someone feels the context of their post has been changed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

With regard to PM'ing people when we edit posts, no, sorry, that's not something I want to institute right now.

When it was tried in the past it lead to arguments and bad feeling (_you wouldn't believe how upset people got over the smallest of edits!_), and I don't feel it is fair to ask volunteer moderators to do even more than they already do and to enter into PM exchanges when they are just administering the forums for free in their own time.

When a post is edited by me or the moderators a note is left to say who did it and what date/time. If you want to know why your post was edited, just PM me or the mods and we'll discuss it with you.

All edits are stored in the database and I am able to see your original post (_pre-edit_) so I can resolve any disputes between members and mods if someone feels the context of their post has been changed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jeltz (16 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> I think you edited it. I was teasing Linf about his pipelines in the Haiti DEC thread. Which I admit was mean. So fine by me, but it would be good to have a quick PM saying "your post X has been edited" so that we can opt to delete posts that, as a result of editing, say something that we did not intend to say...



If what you said in the 1st place needed editing then perhaps it should not have been said, that way you would not have to worry about being misrepresented.


----------



## jeltz (16 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> I think you edited it. I was teasing Linf about his pipelines in the Haiti DEC thread. Which I admit was mean. So fine by me, but it would be good to have a quick PM saying "your post X has been edited" so that we can opt to delete posts that, as a result of editing, say something that we did not intend to say...



If what you said in the 1st place needed editing then perhaps it should not have been said, that way you would not have to worry about being misrepresented.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> The post appeared, to me, to have two parts; a dig at Linf, and a supportive encouragement for everyone to donate.
> 
> I removed the dig and assumed the rest of the post remained in context.
> 
> ...



Fair enough Shaun. When I made the request I probably underestimated the amount of editing mods do. I've only had a handful of posts edited so I thought it was an occasional thing.

And yes, the post was essentially a dig at Linf, who is essentially a troll (albeit a loveable one). I would encourage people to donate to the DEC, but certainly not by asking, on a forum of highly variable incomes, how much people had given. Which is why I didn't like the post as it stood, as an endorsement of the OP. The dig at Linf was mean, but the issue of the gap between pledged donations and actual ones, between talking and action, is a serious issue, and the thread was in P&L. Heat of the kitchen and all that! I realise that I'm an edit pedant, and whatever Jeltz might think I generally choose my words carefully.

And now a bit off ass-kissing. I stumbled into Room 101 this morning (can't remember why) and found a few threads without which the rest of the forum will certainly be a better place. Nipped in the bud, as it were. Excellent work!


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> The post appeared, to me, to have two parts; a dig at Linf, and a supportive encouragement for everyone to donate.
> 
> I removed the dig and assumed the rest of the post remained in context.
> 
> ...



Fair enough Shaun. When I made the request I probably underestimated the amount of editing mods do. I've only had a handful of posts edited so I thought it was an occasional thing.

And yes, the post was essentially a dig at Linf, who is essentially a troll (albeit a loveable one). I would encourage people to donate to the DEC, but certainly not by asking, on a forum of highly variable incomes, how much people had given. Which is why I didn't like the post as it stood, as an endorsement of the OP. The dig at Linf was mean, but the issue of the gap between pledged donations and actual ones, between talking and action, is a serious issue, and the thread was in P&L. Heat of the kitchen and all that! I realise that I'm an edit pedant, and whatever Jeltz might think I generally choose my words carefully.

And now a bit off ass-kissing. I stumbled into Room 101 this morning (can't remember why) and found a few threads without which the rest of the forum will certainly be a better place. Nipped in the bud, as it were. Excellent work!


----------



## yenrod (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> ... that if a post is edited by moderators, the poster be notified, please? It's a pedantic thing - I have no complaints about the way anything of mine has been edited, but I'd rather delete a post than have it say something I did not intend to say.



2nd'd !


----------



## yenrod (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> ... that if a post is edited by moderators, the poster be notified, please? It's a pedantic thing - I have no complaints about the way anything of mine has been edited, but I'd rather delete a post than have it say something I did not intend to say.



2nd'd !


----------



## yenrod (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> ... that if a post is edited by moderators, the poster be notified, please? It's a pedantic thing - I have no complaints about the way anything of mine has been edited, but I'd rather delete a post than have it say something I did not intend to say.



2nd'd !


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 Jan 2010)

yenrod said:


> 2nd'd !



Have you actually read the rest of this thread?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 Jan 2010)

yenrod said:


> 2nd'd !



Have you actually read the rest of this thread?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 Jan 2010)

yenrod said:


> 2nd'd !



Have you actually read the rest of this thread?


----------



## very-near (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> Fair enough Shaun. When I made the request I probably underestimated the amount of editing mods do. I've only had a handful of posts edited so I thought it was an occasional thing.
> 
> And yes, the post was essentially a dig at Linf, who is essentially a troll (albeit a loveable one). I would encourage people to donate to the DEC, but certainly not by asking, on a forum of highly variable incomes, how much people had given. Which is why I didn't like the post as it stood, as an endorsement of the OP. The dig at Linf was mean, but the issue of the gap between pledged donations and actual ones, between talking and action, is a serious issue, and the thread was in P&L. Heat of the kitchen and all that! I realise that I'm an edit pedant, and whatever Jeltz might think I generally choose my words carefully.
> 
> And now a bit off ass-kissing. I stumbled into Room 101 this morning (can't remember why) and found a few threads without which the rest of the forum will certainly be a better place. Nipped in the bud, as it were. Excellent work!



If the images of any disaster has touched me, it is that of this unfolding in Haiti  . The people there will need help for many months/years to come, and waiting another week or so in the grand scheme for my contribution will make very little difference realistically to their plight given the resonse from the major aid agencies who are rallying together. 
Given I am supporting a family (and now also a Grandchild), My pipeline has existing pressing demands so I already have more than my own personal and selfish needs to attend to on the back of the seasonal break and all that it entails. Your comments were uncharitable and mean spirited.


----------



## very-near (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> Fair enough Shaun. When I made the request I probably underestimated the amount of editing mods do. I've only had a handful of posts edited so I thought it was an occasional thing.
> 
> And yes, the post was essentially a dig at Linf, who is essentially a troll (albeit a loveable one). I would encourage people to donate to the DEC, but certainly not by asking, on a forum of highly variable incomes, how much people had given. Which is why I didn't like the post as it stood, as an endorsement of the OP. The dig at Linf was mean, but the issue of the gap between pledged donations and actual ones, between talking and action, is a serious issue, and the thread was in P&L. Heat of the kitchen and all that! I realise that I'm an edit pedant, and whatever Jeltz might think I generally choose my words carefully.
> 
> And now a bit off ass-kissing. I stumbled into Room 101 this morning (can't remember why) and found a few threads without which the rest of the forum will certainly be a better place. Nipped in the bud, as it were. Excellent work!



If the images of any disaster has touched me, it is that of this unfolding in Haiti  . The people there will need help for many months/years to come, and waiting another week or so in the grand scheme for my contribution will make very little difference realistically to their plight given the resonse from the major aid agencies who are rallying together. 
Given I am supporting a family (and now also a Grandchild), My pipeline has existing pressing demands so I already have more than my own personal and selfish needs to attend to on the back of the seasonal break and all that it entails. Your comments were uncharitable and mean spirited.


----------



## very-near (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> Fair enough Shaun. When I made the request I probably underestimated the amount of editing mods do. I've only had a handful of posts edited so I thought it was an occasional thing.
> 
> And yes, the post was essentially a dig at Linf, who is essentially a troll (albeit a loveable one). I would encourage people to donate to the DEC, but certainly not by asking, on a forum of highly variable incomes, how much people had given. Which is why I didn't like the post as it stood, as an endorsement of the OP. The dig at Linf was mean, but the issue of the gap between pledged donations and actual ones, between talking and action, is a serious issue, and the thread was in P&L. Heat of the kitchen and all that! I realise that I'm an edit pedant, and whatever Jeltz might think I generally choose my words carefully.
> 
> And now a bit off ass-kissing. I stumbled into Room 101 this morning (can't remember why) and found a few threads without which the rest of the forum will certainly be a better place. Nipped in the bud, as it were. Excellent work!



If the images of any disaster has touched me, it is that of this unfolding in Haiti  . The people there will need help for many months/years to come, and waiting another week or so in the grand scheme for my contribution will make very little difference realistically to their plight given the resonse from the major aid agencies who are rallying together. 
Given I am supporting a family (and now also a Grandchild), My pipeline has existing pressing demands so I already have more than my own personal and selfish needs to attend to on the back of the seasonal break and all that it entails. Your comments were uncharitable and mean spirited.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

very-near said:


> If the images of any disaster has touched me, it is that of this unfolding in Haiti  . The people there will need help for many months/years to come, and waiting another week or so in the grand scheme for my contribution will make very little difference realistically to their plight given the resonse from the major aid agencies who are rallying together.
> Given I am supporting a family (and now also a Grandchild), My pipeline has existing pressing demands so I already have more than my own personal and selfish needs to attend to on the back of the seasonal break and all that it entails. *Your comments were uncharitable and mean spirited*.



I've admitted it was mean. I didn't mean to imply that you had no intention of donating, and if that was how it came across, I am sorry. I thought you meant that you hadn't got around to it, not that you were hard-up. What with it being the Disasters *Emergency* Commitee, and all -procrastination seemed a bit inappropriate...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

very-near said:


> If the images of any disaster has touched me, it is that of this unfolding in Haiti  . The people there will need help for many months/years to come, and waiting another week or so in the grand scheme for my contribution will make very little difference realistically to their plight given the resonse from the major aid agencies who are rallying together.
> Given I am supporting a family (and now also a Grandchild), My pipeline has existing pressing demands so I already have more than my own personal and selfish needs to attend to on the back of the seasonal break and all that it entails. *Your comments were uncharitable and mean spirited*.



I've admitted it was mean. I didn't mean to imply that you had no intention of donating, and if that was how it came across, I am sorry. I thought you meant that you hadn't got around to it, not that you were hard-up. What with it being the Disasters *Emergency* Commitee, and all -procrastination seemed a bit inappropriate...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

very-near said:


> If the images of any disaster has touched me, it is that of this unfolding in Haiti  . The people there will need help for many months/years to come, and waiting another week or so in the grand scheme for my contribution will make very little difference realistically to their plight given the resonse from the major aid agencies who are rallying together.
> Given I am supporting a family (and now also a Grandchild), My pipeline has existing pressing demands so I already have more than my own personal and selfish needs to attend to on the back of the seasonal break and all that it entails. *Your comments were uncharitable and mean spirited*.



I've admitted it was mean. I didn't mean to imply that you had no intention of donating, and if that was how it came across, I am sorry. I thought you meant that you hadn't got around to it, not that you were hard-up. What with it being the Disasters *Emergency* Commitee, and all -procrastination seemed a bit inappropriate...


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2010)

Claudine has made her apologies, and no-one is pressing you for information about your donation / or otherwise, and I'm sure everyone would agree that that is, of course, entirely your private business anyway.

I'm going to close this thread now as I'm satisfied the matter is resolved.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2010)

Claudine has made her apologies, and no-one is pressing you for information about your donation / or otherwise, and I'm sure everyone would agree that that is, of course, entirely your private business anyway.

I'm going to close this thread now as I'm satisfied the matter is resolved.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2010)

Claudine has made her apologies, and no-one is pressing you for information about your donation / or otherwise, and I'm sure everyone would agree that that is, of course, entirely your private business anyway.

I'm going to close this thread now as I'm satisfied the matter is resolved.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

